# Hesston 4550 operating advice



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a new to me 2003 Hesston 4550 Baler coming. I was wondering what supplies folks that have this model keep on hand. What twine are you using, which shear bolts to you keep on hand, Any special tools.

On my tractor I keep a tool box with the basic tools that fit the hydraulic fittings and 3PT for adjustment, a grease gun, first aid kit, and fire extinguisher.

Any operation tips would also be very helpful. I will be baling mix grass hay with a bit of clover and alfalfa mixed in.

Thanks again for any help


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

If you didn't get an operators manual get with a dealer and get one. I believe the shear bolts are 5/16" x 2" or 2 1/2". I always have a Combination wrench set, needle nose pliers, 3/8 ratchet with at least a 1/2" socket(shear bolts), hammer. Chain Lube. I picked up a little cheapy ratchet set that I also keep with the baler.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My CIH has 2 different size shear bolts. I keep both in the twine box. Aren't you just baling around your house? You don't have to worry about tools etc if you can see your shop.


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

Yep need 5/16 and 7/16 shear bolts. Once you get used to it may not need many. They don't like wet hay or wet clumps. We use 9000 poly twine, the orange twine. Ran ours for 4 years and needed a few shear bolts and 1 sprocket that drives the pickup reel and that was my fault for trying to finish a field with loose. Enjoy it, it's hay eating machine. I forget to look back after being in the field awhile and all going good, ran out twine one day in some long windrows and finally caught on the next windrow that I was out, took some time to go back and rebale all that. LOL


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks folks. Dill, yes I will be in the subdivision, but some of the lots are 2 miles by road, so having the common supplies on hand will help. Yes I am getting the manuals. Dealer will not sell without and is providing. He will also do a bit of training with me to be sure I know the baler.

Thanks again Keith


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Dealer will not sell without and is providing. He will also do a bit of training with me to be sure I know the baler.


Sounds like a good dealer to work with. Congratulations!


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Baler will be here next week. I am getting the manual, the proper hitch bolt, a bag of stuffer shear bolts and a bag of drive shear bolts as recommended. Baler will also be stuffed with 9600 twine. I hope to do a test run when it arrives by busting up a few bales and making a windrow. Should be fun.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

So what kind of engineer are you?


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I am a retired Civil engineer specializing in design and construction of highways, municipal works, etc. Spent close to 40 years in the business, until I discovered I no longer was having fun doing my work. Many of the new crop of folks just don't have the drive to do the job right the first time, or put in the time needed. Nothing by seems to motivate them, except money and time off.....both impact the bottom line.

I can still go back to some of my old projects and take pride that they still work and everything is fine, Of course some of my projects are now being reconstructed to make way for new and better things....sometimes I wonder.

When I am out on my tractor, I am again at peace. Looking forward to making some hay   

Bottom line, if you do not enjoy your work you need to find something you will enjoy, or be miserable your entire life. If your happy with your work, you will never work another day. Learned that from my Great Grandmother Nellie a long time ago, bless her. :wub:


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Update baler is here a I have run it up to speed. runs well with only a slight rocking motion. I gave it a power wash and treated the rust spots. Next a bit of prime and spot painting. Only damage I have found is on the bottom corners of the pickup. looks like he hit some rocks. I plan to pull the panels - need to anyway to check out the drive chains, and bang them out. Neighbor said he would help.

Only down side is dealer forgot to service completely (the shop was swamped) - on the up side he is sending me some parts and a can of paint free of charge. other up side of this with the manual I am finding all the hidden grease and inspection points. So far I am thrilled.

One question, Manual says to oil chain. dealer says don't as it collects dirt and accelerates wear.

Thoughts


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Manufacture bases theirs on research. Dealer on opinion. Find a new dealer? And lube the chains.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

More like the dealer bases theirs on first hand experience. (But I'd still lube them with something)


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I have never talked to a farmer or rancher that did not lube his chains with something. Most used motor oil or chain saw bar oil since all the chain lube products where to expensive for their budgets.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks folks - I did a search on the chain lube - a lot of opinions, but I found one of the recommended ones at TSC.

I cant wait to actually bale. I have had two of my hay neighbors look it over and both are impressed. It appears to be in excellent condition. Another upside, having it parked in the front yard got me another customer.


----------

